
Collider bias undermines our understanding of Covid-19 disease risk and severity - DanBC
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.04.20090506v2
======
DanBC
There's a lot of discussion on HN about things that increase or decrease
covid-19 risk, and I thought this paper was interesting.

There's also a twitter thread here:
[https://twitter.com/bristimtom/status/1259458854020165632](https://twitter.com/bristimtom/status/1259458854020165632)

